# Patent: Focal reducers for RF cinema applications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 21, 2021)

> Canon News has uncovered a Canon patent showing off some focal reducers in their latest round of patents.
> This patent is for RF mount Cinema cameras that would reduce the focal length of full-frame lenses on Super35 image sensors. These are not for EOS R cameras and certainly not for EOS M cameras.
> The lens used for the embodiments is a 50mm f/1.4 full-frame EF mount lens.  The total lens length in the embodiments will show the 50mm lens as well as the focal plane distance which is 20mm, plus the reducer.
> Canon Mirrorless Reduced 40mm F1.1
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Gazwas (Oct 22, 2021)

Always like reading rumours regarding cinema cameras and RF mount.

I’m itching to buy an proper RF Cinema camera and Super 35 would suit me fine but would like SDI. RAW and AF from the R5/R6.


----------



## jvillain (Oct 22, 2021)

This is an odd one. This adapter won't help them sell more RF lenses. So it they are going to make money it has to be selling S-35 bodies but we are continuously bombarded with messages that S-35 is over and Canon is moving to FF & Vistavision. Those rumors would seem to be exaggerated but I really wish Canon would produce a Fing road map so I can buy with confidence.


----------



## Gazwas (Oct 23, 2021)

jvillain said:


> This is an odd one. This adapter won't help them sell more RF lenses. So it they are going to make money it has to be selling S-35 bodies but we are continuously bombarded with messages that S-35 is over and Canon is moving to FF & Vistavision. Those rumors would seem to be exaggerated but I really wish Canon would produce a Fing road map so I can buy with confidence.


I don’t see Canon ditching s35 any time soon. Going FF on all their Cinema range would totally screw up their product range unless they purposely start crippling cameras to distinguish product lines.

The adapters look like a Canon way of keeping S35 current for years to come.


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 23, 2021)

jvillain said:


> This is an odd one. This adapter won't help them sell more RF lenses.


Canon sells the C70 - a cinema camera with RF mount and S35 sensor. Seems to me like an indication Canon expects to sell RF lenses to cinema market, even if low end (the body is priced at $5,500) at this time.



jvillain said:


> So it they are going to make money it has to be selling S-35 bodies but we are continuously bombarded with messages that S-35 is over and Canon is moving to FF & Vistavision. Those rumors would seem to be exaggerated but I really wish Canon would produce a Fing road map so I can buy with confidence.


I think it would make sense for Canon to keep making low end cinema equipment with RF mount.


----------

